# Is There Anyone Out There Into Stanced & Modified Car Photography?



## Randy Henry (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi there i'm a freelance visual artist from the Bronx NYC that enjoys shooting pretty much whatever i like. I own a brand called GSTLife and one of our specialties is shooting Stanced and modified cars, you could check out some of my work here. www.gstlife.net/stance-modified-car-photography


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 3, 2017)

Randy Henry said:


> www.gstlife.net/stanced-modified-car-photography


You might want to make sure your website is functional before advertising it.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 3, 2017)

Nope - zero for two.  Hope the business is handled a little better than the advertising.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 3, 2017)

wow. the camber is totally fudged up on that car...
wheels are going to wear waaaaaay uneven, alignment is going to get screwed all to heck and back, steering is going to be off, going over a standard speed bump is going to rip the oil pan and exhaust out...
this, of course, is assuming that thing is actually drivable...which i doubt it is. 
was that done to that car on purpose? or is it just broken and the owner plans on getting it fixed?
poor Nissan. it was probably a really nice car at one time.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 3, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> wow. the camber is totally fudged up on that car...
> wheels are going to wear waaaaaay uneven, alignment is going to get screwed all to heck and back, steering is going to be off, going over a standard speed bump is going to rip the oil pan and exhaust out...
> this, of course, is assuming that thing is actually drivable...which i doubt it is.
> was that done to that car on purpose? or is it just broken and the owner plans on getting it fixed?
> poor Nissan. it was probably a really nice car at one time.


Not to mention the toe out...   Someone needs a whoopin' for that!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2017)

I tried to hit up your website....


----------



## snowbear (Mar 3, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> wow. the camber is totally fudged up on that car...
> wheels are going to wear waaaaaay uneven, alignment is going to get screwed all to heck and back, steering is going to be off, going over a standard speed bump is going to rip the oil pan and exhaust out...
> this, of course, is assuming that thing is actually drivable...which i doubt it is.
> was that done to that car on purpose? or is it just broken and the owner plans on getting it fixed?
> poor Nissan. it was probably a really nice car at one time.



That puppy wouldn't last one trip to work with the jammin' potholes we have.


----------



## Randy Henry (Mar 6, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I tried to hit up your website....View attachment 135992


sorry about that i fixed the link in the original post but you can go to www.gstlife.net


----------



## Randy Henry (Mar 6, 2017)

What do you think of this one?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2017)

Randy Henry said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to hit up your website....View attachment 135992
> ...


link in the original post still doesn't work.
your new one does.


----------



## limr (Mar 6, 2017)

Randy Henry said:


> What do you think of this one?



Car or photo?


----------



## runnah (Mar 6, 2017)

Lets keep personal opinions regarding the tastes of the OP to ourselves and focus more on the questions being asked.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2017)

Randy Henry said:


> What do you think of this one?


I would have waited a bit to make sure no portions of people were in the image.
I also would have gotten closer and used some of the properties of a UWA lens to add some perspective distortion.  But as a picture of a car it's pretty clear, no really too distracting reflections on the vehicle or windows.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 6, 2017)

Randy Henry said:


> What do you think of this one?


To be perfectly frank, not much.  It looks like a typically happy-snap from a car event.  You've got half a person frame left, reflections of the guardrail in the door, the guardrail itself isn't positioned well with respect to the car, and the bit of pier or whatever it is, frame rgiht is visually annoying.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 6, 2017)

Moved to a more appropriate forum as I think we've worn out our welcome in 'Welcomes & Introductions'.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 6, 2017)

#2 might look better if the car was on pavement and not in the grass.


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2017)

The exaggerated camber is for show, not for go.

P o l a r z i n g . f i l t e r


----------

